# Chaz HighTower



## Travery

How can I get in touch with Chaz Hightower's guide service?????

I am really anxious to book a hunt with this soon to be legend! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bubolc

Don't look for him he will find you.


----------



## g/o

Chaz is currently employed by me and it will be some time until we have an opening. If you are interested in his service at a later date we can possibly arrange it. Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Excuse my ignorance....who is Chaz Hightower??? :lol:

Travery, don't ever change that avatar. dd:


----------



## DakotaDog72

Chris Hustad said:


> Excuse my ignorance....who is Chaz Hightower??? :lol:
> 
> Travery, don't ever change that avatar. dd:


Fella's, I'd like to introduce you to the future Ex-Mrs. DakotaDog


----------



## diver_sniper

:iroll:


----------



## USSapper

Chris!! Howd you get that picture of my sister :******:


----------



## johnsona

I'm all wet.....can I come in?

Oh, and I have no idea who this alleged "Chaz" is. :lol:


----------



## bubolc

You can see Chaz in my photo album........I can't get the pic to load up in my post here, if someone else can, please do.........Chaz is one of a kind....


----------



## Travery

[siteimg]6716[/siteimg]


----------



## Travery

Just a little info on Chaz....

*"Up and coming nodak guide, Chaz Hightower. Chaz uses an '86 Camaro E-Caller."*

And about the Avatar..... she makes my heart go pitter patter!


----------



## Triple B

:rollin: thats golden!


----------



## Heavy Hitter

I was in the presence of Chaz for a couple hours last weekend 
and gathered as much info as I could possibly soak in.

He employs tactics from Grits Gresham, Dennis Hunt, Rambo and GI Joe......... Chaz and Chip are going to flip the hunting community upside down :fro:


----------



## Travery

Grits Gresham has that killer Coot Gizzard Gumbo recipe!


----------



## Horker23

Thats what im talking about. You guys are insane. I dont know if you could trust a guide that looks like that though!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Heavy Hitter said:


> He employs tactics from Grits Gresham, Dennis Hunt, Rambo and GI Joe......... Chaz and Chip are going to flip the hunting community upside down :fro:


Chip Fleshman was present last weekend too??? Gosh, I wish I did make it down there!


----------



## diver_sniper

I'm just waiting for another Nodak hunting movie. This fella made an apearance in the last one, but I want him hosting it this time around.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

Chris Hustad said:


> Heavy Hitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> He employs tactics from Grits Gresham, Dennis Hunt, Rambo and GI Joe......... Chaz and Chip are going to flip the hunting community upside down :fro:
> 
> 
> 
> Chip Fleshman was present last weekend too??? Gosh, I wish I did make it down there!
Click to expand...

My bad... the weekend before last. What day is it?? Thursday? Is it January?

Chaz must have worn off on me


----------



## Ty

Chip can kick Chaz's ***!


----------



## PJ

I met him once. Said he could kill a goose at 235 yards!


----------



## T Shot

Don't know about 235 yards, but anyone who has watched the 4 Seasons video knows that Chip's body double can kill a goose at 5 yards...


----------



## g/o

> Chip can kick Chaz's a$$!


You're a dreamer, I had Chip here for 2 days and sent him home. All Chip did was lay in the blind and moan as the geese would be coming in and mumble about how he was going to kill these mother (you know the rest). He would then jump up empty his gun nothing would fall. Then we would be blessed with another volley of profanity, he was not good for business. To his credit I will say this, I did witness the only shot I saw him connect on was at least 150 yds.

Chaz on the other is a hunting machine never quits. Take today we had a little snow and the boys decided it was to nasty for them. While they were laying around watching goose hunting video's Chaz had enough. I watched him step out side in a t-shirt and bare feet shoot 5 geese in 3 shots as they flew over the house. When I left Chaz was walking down the road with a sheet on. If it hadn't been for the bag of decoys over his shoulder I would have thought he was going to a Klan Rally. This guy is truly a machine.


----------



## diver_sniper

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DakotaDog72

Chris Hustad said:


> Excuse my ignorance....who is Chaz Hightower??? :lol:
> 
> Travery, don't ever change that avatar. dd:


Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## USSapper

I swear, the next person to post this picture of my sister will get it :******: If not from me, then from Jack Bauer


----------



## Decoyer

I had the privilage of hunting with Chaz.... all I can tell you is chaz has a sixth sense for booze, birds, and women. Find all three and you'll find chaz. My best guess after this snow storm would be in a titty bar in Aberdeen.


----------



## Eric Hustad

Ah yes your sister.....had her and believe it or not she wasn't that great. Needs to moan more.......but I did give her my Oh face. Oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh :jammin:


----------



## Booster

Who would win in a fight Chaz or Ditka in the 80's??


----------



## 870 XPRS

Trick question, Chaz was Ditka in the 80's.


----------



## T Shot

Dare I ask? Chaz v. Norris? Will the world explode if this happens?


----------



## Booster

I predict Armageddon if they ever cross paths!


----------



## Triple B

chaz actually played norris' stunt double in walker texas ranger.all they need is the pink power ranger and the trifecta will be completed. if they ever combine powers the end of the world will be here.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

:rollin: 
This thread is great


----------



## WARDEN247

I thought I heard a thunder storm rolling thru last night. I was wrong, it was just Chaz in his camaro on a scouting trip. But he was heading north if anyone wants to follow..


----------



## jgat

Chaz fathered of every person on this site.


----------



## DJRooster

I'm more interested in fathering with that guys sister.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Napolean Dynamite 2 is coming out this summer. Chaz wins, Pedro loses.

Although Pedro is still kept on staff because of his sweet bike.


----------



## Booster

Chaz doesn't buy Hookers, Hookers buy "The Chaz!"


----------



## bubolc

Well the Perfect Storm is on the horizon. Chaz ditched his clients in the middle of the night in favor of joining forces with Chip Fleichman.

They are both now terrorizing the countryside in Chips 79 El Camino. They've got half a dozen full bodies, a pack of Cherry tips, a jug of wisky and a blood thirst.

I dare anybody to get in their way.


----------



## diver_sniper

Just one jug? I heard that Chaz has never lost a drinking match, and he has to drink one pint for every shot the other guy takes... You know, to keep it fair.


----------



## Travery

bubolc said:


> Well the Perfect Storm is on the horizon. Chaz ditched his clients in the middle of the night in favor of joining forces with Chip Fleichman.
> 
> They are both now terrorizing the countryside in Chips 79 El Camino. They've got half a dozen full bodies, a pack of Cherry tips, a jug of wisky and a blood thirst.
> 
> I dare anybody to get in their way.


 :rock: * SKYNYRD YEAH!!!!!!!!! *:rock:


----------



## Maverick

If Chip and Chaz were to get into a fight who would win? :huh:


----------



## Heavy Hitter

***********BREAKING NEWS***********

Chaz and Chip have been sighted out in the field.... it seems their El Camino broke down and have found another mode of transportation.










They have found open water and Chip is deploying his arsenal....










Meanwhile Chaz has left Chip to play all by himself while he peddle's his heart out to make his appointment with Helga....


----------



## diver_sniper

Dear God


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Why did you post that..."things that make you go egghhhhhh"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Chaz lobbied hard in the spring 2007 legislative session to make this practice legal for his clients.










Although they later dropped the practice as there was nothing left to clean in the birds they shot. Later that same year, President Bush adopts the idea for his fight for the US border patrol. For Chaz's royalties for the idea, he opted for a new tranny for his Camaro and free Pizza Ranch for a year.


----------



## T Shot

I'm calling B.S. that it is really Chaz in that picture. The outboard is not big enough for his patented boat-by shooting technique. I heard he uses at least a 125 on his watercraft.


----------



## jgat

diver_sniper said:


> Dear God


LOL!!! uke: uke: uke:


----------



## USSapper




----------



## brobones

LMAO


----------



## Heavy Hitter

I pity those who laugh at Chaz's taste in women... did you know he's a ninja??? He's got nun chuk skills and bow staff skills..... judgement time will be soon enough for some..... :strapped:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Maverick said:


> If Chip and Chaz were to get into a fight who would win? :huh:


That's an impossible to know and I'm not sure civilization is ready for the wrath they would leave behind in their encounter.


----------



## g/o

Chris Hustad said:


> Maverick said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Chip and Chaz were to get into a fight who would win? :huh:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an impossible to know and I'm not sure civilization is ready for the wrath they would leave behind in their encounter.
Click to expand...

Not true Mr Hustad this morning I was called to help break up a fight between Chip and Chaz. Seems they had an argument over decoy placement, hunting knives were drawn. I guess one of the gentleman hunting with them will be posting a picture.

As bubolc said Chip showed up in the middle of the night. He came to redeem himself, seems he was very unhappy with my post. After helping break up the fight, Chip put on a shooting expedition that was out of this world. I have never wittnessed shooting like that in my life. Chaz was a little down on shooting,but a poor day for Chaz is better than most of us will ever see. After lunch Chip and Chaz took off for more hunting. As Chip walked out the door his last comments to me were. I have 5 cases of shells and I plan on shooting everyone. I will hunt geese in North Dakota until the last one leaves.

Driving to town this evening I met Chip and Chaz going down the highway in Chip's candy apple red El Camino. I noticed a mound of geese in the back. Animals.


----------



## USSapper

Is this Chaz related to the Chaz on the Alltel commercials?


----------



## Triple B

nope he's chuck norris' offspring, sibling and clone.


----------



## USSapper

Thats impossibe-Chuck Norris cant have kids-Its not that he doesnt want to, its that his sperm round-house kicks the egg right out of the ovary


----------



## bandman

USSapper said:


> Thats impossibe-Just Norris cant have kids-Its not that he doesnt want to, its that his sperm round-house kicks the egg right out of the ovary


Now that's a good one! :laugh:


----------



## WARDEN247

Chaz deployed 6 Brobones custom windsocks this morning and busted all Mature eagle heads with collars. What a stud..... :sniper:


----------



## Madison

Chaz and Chip dont have nothing on Buck Jenkins!!

I heard he was coming to a town near you, spring 2007. He's on a mission from God.


----------



## Phil The Thrill

Chaz Hightower once went to "The Virgin Islands"... Now they are just "The Islands".


----------



## zettler

Are the Fed's burning their stash of confiscated herbs upwind from you all or is the season letdown coming on hard right now? 

I am so confused....but that is a normal state of mind for me!

Keep the legend(s) alive! :beer:


----------



## Booster

zettler said:


> Are the Fed's burning their stash of confiscated herbs upwind from you all or is the season letdown coming on hard right now?
> 
> I am so confused....but that is a normal state of mind for me!
> 
> Keep the legend(s) alive! :beer:


Sounds like someone got hit with a bad case of "the Chaz"


----------



## Maverick

> Chaz and Chip dont have nothing on Buck Jenkins!!
> 
> I heard he was coming to a town near you, spring 2007. He's on a mission from God.


After rereading the waterfowl bible it says in there that there will be one, who is born without a father....but a son to the geese.......and his name will be Buck.........

He is the second coming...........


----------



## Phil The Thrill

[/URL][/img]

I had the privilge to hunt with Chaz HighTower's cousin, Kelly Maximum, this past fall. I captured his image after he Beerbonged a bottle of Evan Williams.


----------



## bubolc

Chaz Hightower is like the loaner, neckcollar, double banded, reward, Canada that skirts your decoy spread.

He lost his mate 3 years ago hunting sea ducks off the coast of Kodiak Island (he doesn't like to talk about it)...now he chooses which animals get to breed.

Chaz Hightower has no human family, his genes have been traced back to the Beast Master.


----------



## Bauer

T Shot said:


> Dare I ask? Chaz v. Norris? Will the world explode if this happens?


Are you kidding me, chuck norris wears a Chaz Hightower Tshirt.

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## 870 XPRS

Bauer said:


> Are you kidding me, chuck norris wears a Chaz Hightower Tshirt.


Not by choice either......


----------



## Booster

Chaz Hightower has no human family, his genes have been traced back to the Beast Master.[/quote]

Dar the Beast Master.....now that is some funny $hit


----------



## DakotaDog72

:beer:


----------



## USSapper

I give up


----------



## Travery

HIGH FIVE DAKOTA DOG! :thumb:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Phil The Thrill said:


> [/URL][/img]
> 
> I had the privilge to hunt with Chaz HighTower's cousin, Kelly Maximum, this past fall. I captured his image after he Beerbonged a bottle of Evan Williams.


Talked to Chip about this photo his words were" Chaz doesnt hunt or hang out with pure bred pillow biters"......


----------



## Ima870man

It has been going on some five + days without any new Chaz reports -- I am not sure to be worried or disappointed.

Ima870man


----------



## bubolc

Don't worry...
For the future look for the monthly Chaz Hightower update (in the Open Forum) as we all will be blessed with a look into "a day in the life" of a legand.


----------



## WARDEN247

Chaz is currently taking a break from harvesting snows and is hanging out with Dokken or whitesnake at the moment. I figured he did his part helping save the tundra by killing over 20,000 snows this spring.


----------



## Decoyer

I am employing chaz's services this weekend. As stated above, chaz was out of town touring with whitesnake. He'll be back in the groove this weekend.


----------



## g/o

He's Back!!!! This evening while working outside, you see many things. Earlier in the evening the webmaster went flying by, must have been doing some serious scouting. Decoyer and Heavy Hitter showed up asking about Chaz, I told them I hadn't heard from him. I did hear from Chip and he had a prior commitment so he was unable to guide this weekend. We were visiting and it started to rain, Decoyer said, that's all we need more mud. Heavy Hitter said wow listen to the thunder!! Thunder I guess not, it was as Warden 247 stated in a earlier post it was Chaz arriving in his 86 Camaro. Look out geese tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

g/o said:


> He's Back!!!! This evening while working outside, you see many things. Earlier in the evening the webmaster went flying by, must have been doing some serious scouting.


I almost clocked a pheasant every time I went past your place......but then I realized, it was really Chaz tossing them like snowballs.

[siteimg]6716[/siteimg]


----------



## USSapper

I hear chaz is in florida decoying snows this week


----------



## WARDEN247

That is weird, I just saw him at the local A&W having a root beer float with David Hasselhof. Man he make good time. Good thing his camaro runs on switch grasses.....


----------



## Norm70

> Meanwhile Chaz has left Chip to play all by himself while he peddle's his heart out to make his appointment with Helga....


The hideousness of this woman will haunt my dreams forever.

For the love god get rid of it              [/quote]


----------



## cmhlop72

thats no woman, THATS A SPACE STATION.


----------



## bandman

She doesn't have her own zip-code, she has her own capital!


----------



## zettler

In that picture of "Helga", is that someone trying to crawl in or out from between her legs?


----------



## cmhlop72

that broad stalled the whole post. uke:


----------



## WARDEN247

That is actually Chaz's unkown mother. She was that huge because of the mulet he was sporting at birth.... Helga is now 5'10" and weighs in at 120 lbs..


----------



## goosebusters

Getting off of that disgusting topic, I was wondering about a rumor I heard. I was at the Harvester Cafe in Goodrich last fall and I overheard two old timers talking about birds. They said that the only reason snow geese breed in the arctic is to get as far away from Chaz as possible. Is that true?


----------



## DakotaDog72

This may help erase that from your memory....


----------



## Goosepride

This is the best thread I've ever seen....period!

I can now die happy.


----------



## cmhlop72

i KNEW she'd be back :beer: :beer: :beer:

i cant say im disappointed either


----------



## USSapper




----------



## Leo Porcello

I would give anything to have the underside of that belly flap resting on my back if you know what I mean! All I can say is I bet that is pretty yummy stuff!


----------



## cmhlop72

i actually read that and threw up a little in my mouth.

i hope chaz gets back to making news soon. we need that lady outta here.


----------



## Ima870man

Chopper do not make Chaz mad. Oh, and stay off the crack if you know what I mean!

Ima870man


----------



## headshot

> I would give anything to have the underside of that belly flap resting on my back


That would be nice PC but she doesn't have anything on Pilsners' Ms. Sask 2006

*removed....sorry, you were right....that is just sick.*

Notew to mods: if this is too gross just take it down.


----------



## WARDEN247

Chaz, are you carp or sucker fishing yet???? We need a new thread.


----------



## Canuk

I Nice *CANADIAN girl *of course. 

I'm NOT claiming Helga though....



DakotaDog72 said:


> This may help erase that from your memory....


----------



## Decoyer

During this morning's rain I thought I heard thunder only to see Chaz's 86 T-top Camaro fly by me on I94. Chaz is back... the time is upon us.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Time will only tell what tall stories will made this up-coming season with the coming together of Chip and Chaz.

Last I heard Chip was planning his trip to go out to the wilds of Montana to tangle with the elk and a grizzly named Bodashous. From the stories I heard of this bear it is mean and has drew blood from Chip. All that I know is that this bear has death wish and I would not want to be main query on this expedetion out west.

With the change in weather and the winds switching for fall the wildlife that surround them are only in for the roughest season to date.


----------

